# Singer Treadle ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My SIL offered me a Singer Treadle, serial # H347312, made in 1906. The cabinet is in pretty good shape, tons of the attachments (she wants the cool box they came in - a rectangular wood box that folds open.) The machine is a bit dirty & used, however the wheel turns freely, albeit perhaps needs oil & lube. The drawers have the awesome carved wood poppies. I think it was quite the machine in its day. 

Would you? It's only a 1/2 mile away. 

How does one learn the model number from the Serial number?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely! I would not hesitate, as she may change her mind.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd go get it before it's gone.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yep! and the box she wants is a puzzle box.......prized possessions among some collectors. I've been eyeing a Minnesota on CL.....its almost to a price i would pay....


----------



## Izitmidnight (Oct 22, 2011)

Get it! You will not regret it.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

It depends, do you need it ? How much is it ? Will you use it ? just saying.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Do I need it? No. ( I already have the 301A that I'm working on, and an older Singer electric in the wood dome case that I've had tuned but have actually never sewn with, in addition to my 90's model Pfaff). Do I have room? No. Will I use it? 

I love the craftsmanship, the work, the detail that went into the old things that were made to last. I love that things weren't just functional, but beautiful, too. 

It saddens me to see the once beautiful treadle cabinets, that were relegated to a dank basement or garage, come in to the light of day, smelly, with mold, mildew, missing parts, their shine and glory gone. I think I would LOVE to refurbish it, especially the cabinet. But in reality, I'd probably be glad to give it back.

Thanks, Average Jo.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a 1901 Singer treadle. It works, I use it. Because it is lovely, I have it in my living room. Before you start messing with it, oil it and oil it some more.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> My SIL offered me a Singer Treadle, serial # H347312, made in 1906. The cabinet is in pretty good shape, tons of the attachments (she wants the cool box they came in - a rectangular wood box that folds open.) The machine is a bit dirty & used, however the wheel turns freely, albeit perhaps needs oil & lube. The drawers have the awesome carved wood poppies. I think it was quite the machine in its day.
> 
> Would you? It's only a 1/2 mile away.
> 
> How does one learn the model number from the Serial number?


That is a Singer Model 27, one of 60,000 allotted 4-24-06. The puzzle box and it's contents is matched to that model of machine. I'd be tempted to steel it if she didn't included it with the machine.

It takes standard 15x1 needles and the long bobbins are available at many places; Sew-Classic Sew-Classic LLC for one.
They have belts too.

You can do the serial number thing here:
Comprehensive Singer Serial Number Database

I would take that treadle machine in a heart beat, even though I already have 5 of them. 4 Singers and a Franklin. But no Singer long bobbin machine.

Joe


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I relinquished the treadle. SIL really wants a treadle (thought she had 2, the other isn't), and it makes no sense to split up the set. She smiled when I told her. I will let her know it is a long bobbin - the puzzle box holds 5 or 6, and I know I saw at least 2 or 3 in a drawer.

Thanks for the update!


----------

